# 32 Lashed or Ultralight?



## suneo (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking to get some new boots as the '10 Burton Rulers I had absolutely killed my feet in the two days I rode in them. Unfortunately I don't have any nearby shops that have these in my size (at least that I know of), but I tried on a pair of available Prions and they were way more comfortable without all the pressure/pain in my Burton boots (though I wouldn't really be able to tell unless I rode with them for a little bit), but were a bit soft. 

Anybody had experience with one, the other or both? As I understand it the Ultralight is slightly stiffer than the Lashed at least according to 32's stiffness scale, and also uses the super high density foam liner that they have vs the dual density softtouch that they have for most of the rest of their model line. Do the lacing eyelets being on the inside of the cuff on the Ultralight become uncomfortable when clamping down with binders? 

I do mostly groomed runs but looking to start a little park riding some time (may or may not be soon depending on how fast I want to go).


----------



## Jeffksf (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm on my 3rd pair of 32 Lashed and I love them. It would be good if you could try them on though, sizing isn't always what you expect.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Lashed are great for everything, not to stiff, not to soft. I would also try them on, my previous boots were 10.5, and my new lashed as 9.5. Haven't tried the ultralight.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I had some lashed before getting my tmtwos. i think my next boots i might being going back to the lashed. They were super comfy all the time.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

I recently got rid of some Vans that were giving me the same problems. I had an old pair of thritytwos before that, I don't recall the model. Anyway, I picked up some prions, since that was all the shop had, but as soon as I can I'm probably going to go with the lashed. The prions are super light and comfy, but just too soft. I notice that there are a lot of people that love the lashed, so I'm thinking it's probably the same comfort and fit as the prion, but with a stiffer flex. Oh and on the size, my old boot was 9.5, and the new boot is 9. My shoe size is usually 8.5 or 9 depending. Another thing, is I ordered the vans online and I got lucky with the length, but they just had a lower profile that hurt. All in all, try them on if you can and heat molding definitely helped out for me!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

ptapia said:


> I recently got rid of some Vans that were giving me the same problems. I had an old pair of thritytwos before that, I don't recall the model. Anyway, I picked up some prions, since that was all the shop had, but as soon as I can I'm probably going to go with the lashed. The prions are super light and comfy, but just too soft. I notice that there are a lot of people that love the lashed, so I'm thinking it's probably the same comfort and fit as the prion, but with a stiffer flex. Oh and on the size, my old boot was 9.5, and the new boot is 9. My shoe size is usually 8.5 or 9 depending. Another thing, is I ordered the vans online and I got lucky with the length, but they just had a lower profile that hurt. *All in all, try them on if you can and heat molding definitely helped out for me!*


Yea, if they boots fit well, but have a few weird pressure points, molding them will usually make things hunky-dory


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I absolutely hated my lashed, the sewing around laces started to come off and I would say theyre more of a park boot, way too soft. Go try some salomons


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

mbesp said:


> I had some lashed before getting my tmtwos. i think my next boots i might being going back to the lashed. They were super comfy all the time.


what year are your tmtwo's? What problems are you having with them? Also, did you downsize?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Coming from '06 32 Prions to '08 32 Lashed years ago, currently in my 3rd season using them and best boot I've ever owned to date. Comfortable, durable and not a single isssue with them. Not sure about the newer versions.

It may depend on how many days you use them for as well since out west people will be on the slopes 3-4 times what East Coasters usually will. To date I have around 50~60 days on mine total.

If you get 32's, rule of thumb I tell everyone is go 1/2 size bigger than your usual shoe size for a good fit. Otherwise it may be a bit tight.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Vlaze said:


> Coming from '06 32 Prions to '08 32 Lashed years ago, currently in my 3rd season using them and best boot I've ever owned to date. Comfortable, durable and not a single isssue with them. Not sure about the newer versions.
> 
> It may depend on how many days you use them for as well since out west people will be on the slopes 3-4 times what East Coasters usually will. To date I have around 50~60 days on mine total.
> 
> If you get 32's, rule of thumb I tell everyone is go 1/2 size bigger than your usual shoe size for a good fit. Otherwise it may be a bit tight.


I would just try it on, because for me it was 1/2 a size smaller then my shoe size.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> I would just try it on, because for me it was 1/2 a size smaller then my shoe size.


Same here, I normally wear a 10 shoe but had to step down to a 9.5 32 Prion boot


----------



## suneo (Dec 27, 2010)

For me, I got a pair of Lashed in size 9 (normal shoe size also 9) and they fit quite well. I'm afraid to go any smaller based on my previous experience. I don't get out on the slopes nearly as much as I'd like to, and my toes just barely graze the tips of the liners which is how it should be anyway, so I'm all set for my next trip now. They are def more comfortable than my Rulers and didn't find any major pressure points while wearing them. Had some slight issues on my left foot but was easily adjusted by loosening up the lower lace on the liner harness and now there are no problems!


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

My comments about the Lashed and Ultralights:

I wear a size 9-9.5 shoe, and sized down to an 8 in the Lashed.

The Ultralights (at least the 2008-2009 model) were way too soft, the liner was also not to my liking, being this ribbed, rough material. They seem to have stiffened it up quite a bit recently, so my perception is that they are now stiffer than the Lashed.


----------



## suneo (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm they must have stiffened it up a lot then since I think according to their site, the Ultralight is rated higher than the Lashed


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried the fast track lacing system on any of the thirtytwo boots?


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

phile00 said:


> Has anyone tried the fast track lacing system on any of the thirtytwo boots?


I tried the lashed ft at my local shop, but didn't feel I could tighten them enough at the right spots. I know they would probably have softened up, but I ended up getting the regular laces. I just dont trust anything else


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

init said:


> I tried the lashed ft at my local shop, but didn't feel I could tighten them enough at the right spots. I know they would probably have softened up, but I ended up getting the regular laces. I just dont trust anything else


Yeah, not to mention it seems like traditional laces are much better for tightening specific areas of your foot. Zonal lacing systems usually only have 2 zones.


----------



## bocapita11 (Feb 26, 2011)

*32*

i've the Lashed 2008/2009. my shoe size depents on the cut of the shoe but mostly its 11. my lashed is size 10.5. needed two weeks to break them in but they are as comfortable as they can be and the normal lacing system is great.


----------



## fifty (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with what everyone else is saying here. Go 1 half size smaller than normal. the lashed is not too soft at all great boot for all mnt riding.


----------

